# PORDATA disponibiliza dados do IM



## Agreste (5 Set 2010 às 11:58)

Interessante novidade do nosso IM. 

*PORDATA disponibiliza dados do Instituto de Meteorologia 2010-09-02 (IM)*

A política de acesso livre e facilitado aos dados meteorológicos essenciais, para a prestação de um serviço público de excelência defendida pelo Instituto de Meteorologia, I. P., levou recentemente à assinatura de um Protocolo entre este instituto e a Fundação Francisco Manuel dos Santos, para a cedência de dados meteorológicos, a serem disponibilizados na Base de Dados de Portugal Contemporâneo – PORDATA.

Esta colaboração beneficiará o público utente com a actualização da informação disponibilizada anualmente pelo IM, aliada aos cada vez mais reconhecidos valores de confiança e rigor dos conteúdos estatísticos e de simplicidade e rapidez no acesso à informação, essenciais ao processo de conhecimento.

Na PORDATA será possível aceder, entre outra informação estatística, a valores relativos a vários parâmetros meteorológicos, tais como valores médios anuais de temperatura do ar, precipitação total anual ou número de dias de ondas de calor, em algumas estações meteorológicas do IM, representativas do território nacional.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Set 2010 às 12:17)

Já é uma bela ajuda... Não se pode chamar uma normal mas é quase.
Podiam era meter dados de mais estações.
Mas para já esta um belo trabalho.

http://www.pordata.pt/azap_runtime/?n=25&ThemeId=23


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Maldosamente já apanhei um erro na tabela... 

Vou enviar por email para ser corrigido.


----------



## LAMP (7 Set 2010 às 18:19)

Escreveste "dias de chuva" ainda te vão corrigir a ti também


----------

